# Deca 200



## RockSolid (Nov 9, 2006)

I was thinking of getting on a cycle, I read Deco 200 was a popular favorite for years.  I dont mind if I have to inject I just dont dont know how.  I dont think I want to take a product though that is infamous for back or facial acne.  I dont want to stack a lot of stuff either cause my budget isnt too much.  I am def a newb to anabolics and I will be reading the stickies but any advice on a first cycle like length, when to inject, where, how often, and approximate cost would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RockSolid (Nov 9, 2006)

Age - 21

Weight and Percent BodyFat - 175 13%

Years of Consistant Training experience - 2-3 years (past 18months rigourous)

Previous Cycle experience - none

Training routine and Diet - Upper, Lower, rest, Upper, Lower, rest, rest

Cycle Goals - gains in size first, strength second, dont want it to make my bf go up.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 10, 2006)

I recommend you not use any anabolic steroids at this point.Give it a couple more years. Using deca alone is a bad idea as well.


----------



## RockSolid (Nov 10, 2006)

alright, the more I read the more I think that is a good idea.  Plus all the neccessary research to do so I dont really mess myself is hard to fit into my alright tigh schedule and I do enough research anyway as a physics major.


----------



## the_sweet (Nov 10, 2006)

i'd say wait longer as well. if you do decide to follow through, drop the deca. Choose a long estered test like test enan. or test cyp. and run it at 500mg/week for 10 weeks. easy, cheap, good first cycle.


----------



## c/o johnston (Nov 13, 2006)

info says deca can be detected in the system up to 12-18 months.  how long do you have to take deca for detection time be that long?  if a job is gonna do a testosterone test, will deca make you fail the test?  if no, what if cycle with d-bol?  will d-bol alone fail a testosterone test?  my work will do the expensive tests if someones testosterone is over or under.


----------



## seanjoh32 (May 5, 2009)

*upper body*

yes i was thinking about taking a cycle of deca 200 and was really interested in some ideals on how to really boost my upper body. im not worried about my legs but my pecs and abs and arms are a definite interest. what are some workout methods that will give me the full results?


----------



## Hench (May 5, 2009)

seanjoh32 said:


> yes i was thinking about taking a cycle of deca 200 and was really interested in some ideals on how to really boost my upper body. im not worried about my legs but my pecs and abs and arms are a definite interest. what are some workout methods that will give me the full results?



I heard if you shoot the deca straight into your nipple, it will make you chest grow better.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 5, 2009)

Wow, you dug up a thread from 2006 haha...Never do deca alone always run test with it or if anything a ph. Also read how to inject and length of cycle before purchase as you might find you dont want to do it or the side effects you just found out about to much for you.

ALWAYS READ ABOUT YOUR GEAR AND HAVE YOUR PCT ALREADY IN HAND BEFORE CYCLE

Best of luck guys


----------



## Shadowcam (May 6, 2009)

RockSolid said:


> I was thinking of getting on a cycle, I read Deco 200 was a popular favorite for years.  I dont mind if I have to inject I just dont dont know how.  I dont think I want to take a product though that is infamous for back or facial acne.  I dont want to stack a lot of stuff either cause my budget isnt too much.  I am def a newb to anabolics and* I will be reading the stickies* but any advice on a first cycle like length, when to inject, where, how often, and approximate cost would be greatly appreciated!


I suggest you do that for a couple of years!


----------



## rhombeus (Feb 8, 2010)

i just bought three bottles of deca 200... never used any anabolics before. should i use it by itself or take it with another supppliment? what do you recommend and how soon i can see the results?thx guyz


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

rhombeus said:


> i just bought three bottles of deca 200... never used any anabolics before. should i use it by itself or take it with another supppliment? what do you recommend and how soon i can see the results?thx guyz


 
Sell the deca, buy some NeoVar stack it with LHJO for best results





GICH!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 8, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> I recommend you not use any anabolic steroids at this point.Give it a couple more years. Using deca alone is a bad idea as well.


 
I agree, go to GNC and you will be fine.


----------



## littlemoney31 (Feb 8, 2010)

oh my bro are you really that lost.  How can you be a physics major and have come up with the conclusion that deca will be a good cycle.  Is that even considered a cycle.  Are these posts for real?  Research real cycles and save your money...then and only then should you purchase some empty gear to complete the cycle of idiocy.


----------



## digger_09 (May 26, 2010)

*newbie*

k i am brand new to the steroid world and have been looking at this deca product to use as my first steroid i am a wrestling and lifting maniac i train year round to be in the best shape i can be and now i want to get bigger without gaining a crap ton of wieght which means anything over twenty five pounds i want something that will boost up my size and muscle mass all in one shot can anybody help me out


----------



## Buzzsaw (May 27, 2010)

Any advice what a good first cycle would be?  I have been training hard for many years and feel like I have plateaued.  I have done lots of research on lots of sites, but everyone seems to contradict eachother on what to use and how to stack it.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2010)

Buzzsaw said:


> Any advice what a good first cycle would be?  I have been training hard for many years and feel like I have plateaued.  I have done lots of research on lots of sites, but everyone seems to contradict eachother on what to use and how to stack it.  Any advice would be appreciated.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------

